# Brown stuff growing on filter and tank glass



## datchison (Dec 3, 2007)

On behalf of Knight~Rider,

I noticed at first there were brown spots on the filter which looked like rust.
I never did anything about it as I never thought anything about it.
Now the spots seem to be growing on the glass of the tank. Why is this? and what should I do about it.

I have had the tank for about 2 months with 10 fish in there, the water is clear they all seem to be doing well. Dohank es this mean I need to do a 20 percent water change? 

Is it normal when I open the lid that the water smells?

Thank-you,

Knight~Rider

(38 Gal Tank)


----------



## Pac-Man (Mar 18, 2005)

I believe that you have diatoms. They aren't harmful, theyre just kind of unsightly to look at. They usually go away with time as the tank matures, but water changes will help. As for the water smelling, thats not really normal. Perhaps your adding too much dechlorinator?


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2008)

I agree with Joe.....the brown spots are probably diatom algae. It's very common in new tanks and usually goes away on its own after a few weeks to a couple months. It's not very pretty to look at and if it bothers you, get an algae sponge and wipe it off.

Go ahead and do a 30-40% water change, if you haven't done one in awhile.

Check for ammonia before that because usually when the water smells, its from ammonia, but it could also be just because you haven't done a water change in awhile.


----------



## darkfalz (May 7, 2006)

If it really starts to overtake your tank then usually means too much light and too little water flow.


----------

